# Predinisone and ear infections?



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Got back from the vets yesterday, the puppers has bacterial infections in both ears. She gave me some drops to put in but also gave me predinisone, 1 and 1/2 pills for 5 days, then 1 pill for 5 days, then 1 pill every other day for 5 days. His ears were a little inflamed, I just thought that the pred was a bit excessive and am worried about the potential side effects. 

Is it common to give pred for ear infections?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

bacterial ear infections are easy to treat

a glob of virgin coconut oil high in lauric acid ,

ZYMOX otic which my holistic vet put me on to Zymox ear products inhibit bacteria,viruses and fungi

a mix of coconut oil with a drop or two of tea tree oil 

instead of prednisone -- boost the dogs immunity by giving it --- wait for it --- probiotics -- 

Zymox is an excellent product . You can even buy it at discount rates from amazon.com 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I can vouch for Zymox as well. I ordered it when Carmen mentioned it before on here and it cleared my labs ears right up. It's used only once a day, is clear, odorless, and thick so it isn't shook right out of the ear. No antibiotics, steroids, or other harmful chemicals and gave him relief after only one day. We used it for 14 days and he's been clear ever since. I also don't like your dosage of pred thats a fast wean right there that could definitely be unhealthy in it of itself.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Prednisone may have been rx'ed for inflammation and to help with the pain. It is good that you went to the vet and had him examined... Why not direct any questions you have back to them? They _should_ be happy to answer follow up questions for you. If the pred was just for pain and your dog doesn't seem uncomfortable they may tell you it is fine to hold it and then you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm sure the pred was diagnosed for inflammation. My vet just offered it to me for my 18 yo cat who had an ear infection and vertigo. I refused it (hate steroids!) and have been giving her Zymox which is working very well. 

Unless your dog is a swimmer, usually ear infections come with something else...like allergies.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Head's up on prednisone- my Zeus was prescribed that and his appetite went crazy. Like eating everything and anything- including mulch! 

Be ready with plenty of water too, it makes them really thirsty.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I plan on looking up the zymox when I get home, going to finish up the drops first then retest in 2 weeks. I'm calling the vet today to see if we can avoid the pred.

Looks like I'll be switching his food back...The TOTW hasn't been been agreeing with him.


----------



## crboggs (Nov 13, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Zymox is an excellent product . You can even buy it at discount rates from amazon.com


+1 We use Zymox alot with our labrador who has severe allergies.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Definitely use the antibiotic drops. Most drops have steroids in them in addition to the antibiotics to reduce the inflammation in a very local area. I wonder if your drops don't have the steroids in them and that's why he gave you the pills? Either that or the ears are severely inflamed or the dog is having some other more wide spread allergy issues?


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Yogurt is good for preventing, but it must be a maintaince thing. It takes awhile.
I hate prednisone. I guess it has it's uses but Zoey (weasel), used to have really bad skin issues, and my mom's old vet had her on so much they thought that she had cushing's disease. I guess the Safeway corn based food had nothing to do with it.

When Alice had ear issues in Dec. I used Vet's Best (alcohol free) ear wash and ear relief dry. But, it wasn't an infection...just crap in the ear that almost became an infection.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

They aren't that inflamed nor do they bother him all that much that's why I was confused as to why pred would be necessary.


----------

